# In the Heart of the Sea on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray, or DVD on March 8 or Own It Early on Digital HD on February 23!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Chris Hemsworth’s performance is magnificent.”

— Cindy Pearlman, The New York Times



WITNESS THE TRUE STORY THAT INSPIRED MOBY-DICK WHEN

*IN THE HEART OF THE SEA*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on February 23

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on March 8



Burbank, CA, January 28, 2016 – Experience one of the greatest true stories ever told when “In the Heart of the Sea” arrives onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. Oscar® winner Ron Howard (“A Beautiful Mind”) directs the action adventure “In the Heart of the Sea,” based on Nathaniel Philbrick’s best-selling book about the dramatic true journey of the Essex, a New England whaling ship.



“In the Heart of the Sea” stars Chris Hemsworth (“The Avengers,” “Rush”) as the vessel’s veteran first mate Owen Chase; Benjamin Walker (“Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter”) as its inexperienced Captain, George Pollard; Cillian Murphy (“The Dark Knight Rises”) as second mate Matthew Joy; and Ben Whishaw (“Skyfall”) as novelist Herman Melville, whose inquiries into the event 30 years later helped bring the story to light.



Tom Holland (“The Impossible”) also stars as young seaman Tom Nickerson, and Brendan Gleeson (“Edge of Tomorrow”) as the same man, 30 years later. Spanish actor Jordi Mollà (“Riddick”) is the captain of another ship, the Archimedes, who tries to warn the Essex of what may lie ahead.



Howard directed the film from a screenplay by Charles Leavitt (“Blood Diamond”), story by Charles Leavitt and Rick Jaffa & Amanda Silver (“Rise of the Planet of the Apes”), based on the book In the Heart of the Sea: The Tragedy of the Whaleship Essex by Nathaniel Philbrick, winner of the 2000 National Book Award for Nonfiction.



“In the Heart of the Sea” will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and DVD for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. The Blu-ray discs of “In the Heart of the Sea” will feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead. To experience Dolby Atmos at home, a Dolby Atmos enabled AV receiver and additional speakers are required. Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment that aren’t Dolby Atmos compatible. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack include a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “In the Heart of the Sea” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



In the winter of 1820, the New England whaling ship Essex was assaulted by something no one could believe: a whale of mammoth size and will, and an almost human sense of vengeance. The real-life maritime disaster would inspire Herman Melville’s Moby-Dick. But that told only half the story.



“In the Heart of the Sea” reveals the encounter’s harrowing aftermath, as the ship’s surviving crew is pushed to their limits and forced to do the unthinkable to stay alive. Braving storms, starvation, panic and despair, the men will call into question their deepest beliefs, from the value of their lives to the morality of their trade, as their captain searches for direction on the open sea and his first mate still seeks to bring the great whale down.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“In the Heart of the Sea” 3D Blu-Ray and Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Whale Tales: Melville’s Untold Story
The Hard Life of a Whaler
Chase & Pollard: A Man of Means and A Man of Courage
LIGHTNING STRIKES TWICE: The Real-Life Sequel to Moby Dick
Commanding the Heart of the Sea
Deleted and Extended Scenes
Ron Howard: Captain’s Log



“In the Heart of the Sea” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Chase & Pollard: A Man of Means and A Man of Courage



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On February 23, “In the Heart of the Sea” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On March 8, “In the Heart of the Sea” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

3D Blu-Ray Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: March 8, 2016

EST Street Date: February 23, 2016

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Languages: English, Canadian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Subtitles: English SDH, Parisian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese



Running Time: 122 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for intense sequences of action and peril, brief startling violence, and thematic material

DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]​


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)

Pleasantly surprised with this one, despite the middling reviews. FWIW, I thought director Ron Howard should've shot this in 'scope to better capture those wide expanses of ocean, and the sheer size of the leviathan. In any case, *Day One*


----------

